# show you kayak setups



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

let see your kayak setups ! :fishing:


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Where's yours?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Where's yours?



Dont have one !    ........Yet, So with that said ummmm... Wheres Yours?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Alright you manginas, enough of the foreplay. Here ya go:









SIDE VIEW









MIRAGE DRIVE LEASH









FRONT VIEW









HUMMINBIRD 77c









3LB Anchor









BETWEEN LEGS HATCH BUCKET









RUDDER









ANCHOR TROLLEY









1 of 2 BUILT IN ROD HOLDERS









HOW I GET FROM LAND TO WATER. YAKIMA HULLY ROLLERS + SADDLES.

On order:

1. Ram rod holder x1
2. Ram rod tubes x2
3. FF mount
4. Various fasteners


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

This is the only pic I have of mine. Don't think you can see to much. Has 4 rod holders, anchor trolly, and three hatches.

Jimmy


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Opinon of malibu Pro Tandem 2*

Still shopping for a yak,has anyone had any experience with the Malibu Pro Tandem 2 ?thanks
bigfredOUT!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

bigfred said:


> Still shopping for a yak,has anyone had any experience with the Malibu Pro Tandem 2 ?thanks
> bigfredOUT!


Mostly used on the boards seem to be 14 foot Wilderness Tarpons, Ocean Kayak Prowlers , Liquid Logic Mata Rays, Heritage Redfish and Hobie Outback and Revolutions.
Oh and if your name refers to being a big guy you might check out the Ocean Prowler Big game or Heritage redfish. I think of those that I mentioned these 2 have the highest weight rating. Thats what I should get.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Where's yours?


ok heres mine, a lil late but here it is. come on guys show your rides.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

It floats better than I do:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have the Cuda 168, bow/stern trolley, 2.5lb claw anchor, 1 ram tube, 2 rear flushmounts, coiled seaair sport leashes, and the modified crate (3 rod holders, pliers 'sheath', running light). I'll try and get some better pictures soon.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

*X-Factor---the best fishing platform for anyone over 200#*

Malibu Kayaks, X-Factor 600# payload...It's a good thing:










I need to figure out something with that paddle holder. It really attaches the paddle in an awkward fashion. Maybe some clips, but I don't want something that'll take my hide off when I turtle. Any suggestions?


----------

